# 6wd



## hammerlogging (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody have any knowledge of performance or capability of a 6x6 haul truck, used primarily as a prehauler with loader mounted at back of log bunk, 22' longest pieces. Like an Osh Kosh? Not talking deuce and a half, a real heavy hauler.

Thanks.


----------



## slowp (Jul 15, 2012)

Like the one for sale in Morton? There's some kind of army surplus big rig setting by the Chevron there that is for sale.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't been through Morton lately, but its more like a cross between the off highway log trucks you've seen like still running up in BC maybe, although this would operate as a tandem-- no trailer, loader mounted at the back. A cross between one of those, and if you've seen any of those monster concrete trucks or an old school snow-plow. Its a highway truck, but 6x6. Function: prehauling instead of a forwarder.

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3176563&

picture a log bunk, loader on the back, and different tires


----------



## paccity (Jul 15, 2012)

these are used here in nw or . i have personally drove these 10 ton'rs and they will move anything you want. m123a or m911 .


----------



## paccity (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry walked away for a bitt. the m123's are the better off roader's than the m911's . but the m911's have a nice big winch on the back . ran both machines back in the 80's for my N.G. engineer unit.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 15, 2012)

Those 6X6 mixer trucks are not made for off road use. Even with full double lockers and a front driving axle they are really just designed for backing up around a job site and getting to the concrete pump or forms. The frame is rigid and the suspension and tires are very stiff resulting in very little suspension travel. Rough roads tear those mixer chassis up and loosen all the rivets/huck bolts/welds. If you just need a little more traction for wet smooth roads then you may have good luck with one. BTW 305 hp and a 9 speed won't make for a very speedy truck. Be sure to check the gearing too. If it is highway geared with a double reduction first and reverse it may not work well for you. Good luck.


----------



## BERN-TIMBER (Jul 15, 2012)

For what you would have in getting bunks and a loader on to that thing you could probably find a decent used forwarder no? Having a road worthy truck would be nice though, one less piece of equipment to move, but then again should you ever find a piece flat enough to run forwarder on its woods worthy already. There are a few crews here in the hills of PA that bunch with dozers and haul logs with forwarders. Keeps the dozer productive because the skids are short, and then when you get everything loaded on the forwarder its pretty easy to sort wood on the landing and merchandise as needed.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 15, 2012)

The 10 tons are legendary movers of anything big and heavy. Pretty hard to find nowadays. I don't know if this will have the wheelbase you need, but I believe it may still be considered a tactical truck as opposed to the most of the line haul trucks that Uncle Sam has on the market: 1980 AM General Mdl M920 8X6 tractor truck VIN 0T5816-60-10337, odometer indicates 995,842 miles, powered by Cummins ... - Government Liquidation Too bad you don't want a little old deuce as I could make my wife happy and fix you up with a nice one. Ron


----------



## paccity (Jul 15, 2012)

rwoods said:


> The 10 tons are legendary movers of anything big and heavy. Pretty hard to find nowadays. I don't know if this will have the wheelbase you need, but I believe it may still be considered a tactical truck as opposed to the most of the line haul trucks that Uncle Sam has on the market: 1980 AM General Mdl M920 8X6 tractor truck VIN 0T5816-60-10337, odometer indicates 995,842 miles, powered by Cummins ... - Government Liquidation Too bad you don't want a little old deuce as I could make my wife happy and fix you up with a nice one. Ron



toughs were the cadies in the service . just don't over rev the eng with the cat auto tranies . on a long downhill things get real fun if you do.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 15, 2012)

BERN-TIMBER said:


> For what you would have in getting bunks and a loader on to that thing you could probably find a decent used forwarder no? Having a road worthy truck would be nice though, one less piece of equipment to move, but then again should you ever find a piece flat enough to run forwarder on its woods worthy already. There are a few crews here in the hills of PA that bunch with dozers and haul logs with forwarders. Keeps the dozer productive because the skids are short, and then when you get everything loaded on the forwarder its pretty easy to sort wood on the landing and merchandise as needed.



dozer/forwarder is what our ground crew does, this is going to feed off a smaller yarder but not at road truck accessible landings. By mounting a loader on the back, it will be able to assist with the merchandising at the yarder (which has an integrated loader to clear its own chute), load itself, and load trucks. The only forwarder that can do this is a timbco, and this is not realistic at this time, at least not one that is worth buying- you need loader work off the end or straight off the front to work wood on a bench road. Yes, it will be shut down well before a forwarder, but it will not need a third crew memeber and an extra 1-2 loads per day to make it possible. And it will catch up to the decked yarder wood, eventually, when it freezes or dries out. The forwarder has definately been thought of, and if things get bad enough, we already have immediate access to one, so we're looking for something else. Good points though, thanks.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 15, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Those 6X6 mixer trucks are not made for off road use. Even with full double lockers and a front driving axle they are really just designed for backing up around a job site and getting to the concrete pump or forms. The frame is rigid and the suspension and tires are very stiff resulting in very little suspension travel. Rough roads tear those mixer chassis up and loosen all the rivets/huck bolts/welds. If you just need a little more traction for wet smooth roads then you may have good luck with one. BTW 305 hp and a 9 speed won't make for a very speedy truck. Be sure to check the gearing too. If it is highway geared with a double reduction first and reverse it may not work well for you. Good luck.



Thank you, I'll have to think about this--


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 17, 2012)

Most all the rigs mentioned are heavy, not good if you have mud without a solid bottom under it.

I drove a M915 for 3 years for uncle Sam, the 6x4 brother to the 6x6 M916/M920. They're solid machines, with the weak point being the Cat powershift oddball transmission that's near impossible to find parts for. An Allison auto swap could cure that though.

I haul silage out of the field for a friend with a large dairy when he needs extra help, 6x4 straight trucks with full lockers and floater front tires go places they shouldn't with a good operator. Without one, the 8" strap and big JD get a workout, I don't think a driving front axle would help those guys though.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 19, 2012)

hl, I don't know why I didn't think of these before for you. Skip the 6X6 and go with a MK48 8X8 with double steering axles. Also pick up an additional driven trailer so you can modify it to meet a different need; you can get them with booms, self loaders, fifth wheels, etc. There are a bunch going up for sale the first of August. I wouldn't be surprised if you could pickup a nice one for scrap prices. Oshkosh MK48 Logistic Vehicle System (LVS) Front Power Unit with rear trailer Mk18 self loading. Powered by a Detroi... - Government Liquidation 






Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jul 19, 2012)

*MK48 specs*

Entered service 1985 
Configuration 8x8 
Cab seating 1 + 1 men 
Dimensions and weight 
Weight (curb 18.3 - 22.9 t 
Maximum load 12.5 t 
Length 10.1 - 11.6 m 
Width 2.44 m 
Height 2.59 m 
Mobility 
Engine Detroit Diesel 8V92TA diesel 
Engine power 450 hp 
Maximum road speed 91 km/h 
Range 480 km 
Maneuverability 
Gradient 60% 
Side slope 30% 
Vertical step ~ 0.6 m 
Trench ~ 1.8 m 
Fording 1.5 m 


The Oshkosh Mk.48 series of articulated trucks began life as the Lockheed design, named 'Twister'. Later the Oshkosh Truck Corporation signed license agreement with Lockheed and developed it into commercial design. In 1983 it was ordered by the US Marine Corps as the Mk.48 LVS (Logistic Vehicle System). Sometimes it is nicknamed the Dragon Wagon. This nickname was borrowed from the World War II tank transporter. A total of 1433 Mk.48 vehicles were ordered. Deliveries commenced in 1985.

The Oshlosh LVS was a mainstay of the USMC logistics fleet. This 8x8 tactical truck is used to transport heavy equipment and basic supplies, such as ammunition, fuel and water. The LVS has a payload capacity of 12.5 t off road and 22.5 t on hard surface roads. It can also tow a trailer.

All models of the Dragon Wagon share the same articulated joint feature. It is located behind the front pair of axles and divides vehicle into front and rear modules. There is a degree of independent movement between the front and rear units for more mobility. In theory, the front module could be used with any of the other rear modules.

The common front module consists of a cab, engine and transmission. Cab provides seating for driver and co-driver. There is also space for crew stowage. The rear modules differ by function.

The Oshkosh Mk.48 LVS is powered by a Detroit Diesel 8V92TA turbocharged diesel engine, developing 450 hp. Vehicle is fitted with a central tyre inflation system and has an excellent off-road mobility, even with full load. A self-recovery winch was standard across the range.

In 2006 the US Marine Corps selected the new Oshkosh LVSR (Logistic Vehicle System Replacement). It is a 10x10 vehicle, fitted with an armored cab.



Variants



Mk.48/14 a flatbed truck, equipped to carry standard logistics containers;

Mk.48/15 recovery vehicle, fitted with a hydraulic crane and recovery winch;

Mk.48/16 tractor truck with shorter wheelbase, capable of pulling tank transporter semi-trailers;

Mk.48/17 cargo carrier with a hydraulic load handling crane. It is capable of carrying loads up to 18 000 kg on hard surface roads;

Mk.48/18 self-loading container and bridge transporter


Ron


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a super bonus post and thank you for your effort on that one. I'll look in to it.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 19, 2012)

No problem. Too tired to work on saws tonight so I was just checking the surplus site as I haven't bought anything in awhile. I saw all those MK48s down in Jacksonville and thought of you. They have been selling the trailers for a couple of years now but only recently have many of the power units come up. I don't know if these will work for you or not but they are pretty cool. Some have multiple mid-mount winches that will pull from the front or the rear. The trailers come in different lenghts and functions. Note the hard surface road payload rating is 22.5 tons - so you have pretty good capacity. Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jul 19, 2012)

*One more link*

This link will give you more information than you will ever want to know unless of course you buy one. TM 08780B-10 Ron


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 20, 2012)

rwoods said:


> No problem. Too tired to work on saws tonight so I was just checking the surplus site as I haven't bought anything in awhile. I saw all those MK48s down in Jacksonville and thought of you. They have been selling the trailers for a couple of years now but only recently have many of the power units come up. I don't know if these will work for you or not but they are pretty cool. Some have multiple mid-mount winches that will pull from the front or the rear. The trailers come in different lenghts and functions. Note the hard surface road payload rating is 22.5 tons - so you have pretty good capacity. Ron



A little preliminary review shows that the front and back end together weigh somewhere arounf 70,000 lbs so the load limit is not relevant for highway use. Also, the steering is through hydraulic cylinders between the front and back end so you would need half of iraq to turn around. Always trying to be positive, my response to these facts was "damn" but progress is good even if investigating unrealistic options, and they certainly are cool trucks.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 20, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> A little preliminary review shows that the front and back end together weigh somewhere arounf 70,000 lbs so the load limit is not relevant for highway use. Also, the steering is through hydraulic cylinders between the front and back end so you would need half of iraq to turn around. Always trying to be positive, my response to these facts was "damn" but progress is good even if investigating unrealistic options, and they certainly are cool trucks.



It probaby won't work for you but I don't think your information is correct. The Technical Manual lists the turning radius to be 32.5 feet for the shortest and 38.5 feet for the rest of them. The power unit will crab steer as well. The weights (power unit and "trailer") combined vary from 41,300 to 53,500#. The bed is only 16' and the crane capacity is 9000# at full extension of 15'. The main winch is rated at 60,000#. Cool factor is there - practicality, maybe not. 

Ron


----------



## loggert (Aug 12, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> Anybody have any knowledge of performance or capability of a 6x6 haul truck, used primarily as a prehauler with loader mounted at back of log bunk, 22' longest pieces. Like an Osh Kosh? Not talking deuce and a half, a real heavy hauler.
> 
> Thanks.



a friend of mine has a old 6 by that he mounted a small old john deere loader on its got a 18 foot bed he made belly pans and a cage over the cab and had the tires foam filled and runs chains that he made to go over the tandems he cuts and skids about 20 cords a week not bad for a homemade rig and loads it on his truck.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 13, 2012)

6x6 off road construction dumps are relatively common and almost affordable...they can unload themselves, and do double duty as road builders / slash haulers...


----------

